# PubMed- Crofelemer, a novel antisecretory agent approved for the treatment of HIV-associated diarrhea.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Crofelemer, a novel antisecretory agent approved for the treatment of HIV-associated diarrhea.*

Drugs Today (Barc). 2013 Apr;49(4):239-52

Authors: Yeo QM, Crutchley R, Cottreau J, Tucker A, Garey KW

Abstract
Secretory diarrhea has a significant impact on morbidity and mortality worldwide and may be a predominant or minor component of pathogenesis in diarrhea of various etiologies. Crofelemer is a first-in-class antidiarrheal medication with unique inhibitory mechanisms at both the cystic fibrosis transmembrane conductance regulator and the calcium-activated chloride channels which are responsible for chloride secretion and subsequent luminal hydration. The efficacy of crofelemer has been investigated in patients with HIV-associated diarrhea, diarrhea of various infectious etiologies, as well as diarrhea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome. Crofelemer was approved by the FDA in December 2012 to treat diarrhea in HIV/AIDS patients on antiretroviral therapy. Crofelemer is not absorbed in the body and well-tolerated in small trials performed to date although long-term safety data is lacking. Crofelemer may be an important addition to the currently available drugs for the management of secretory diarrhea.

PMID: 23616951 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

